# I can't believe what my cat has done now!



## MeanMom (Apr 6, 2012)

I have had cats all my life and I have never known one behave like this!

This is the same cat who brings presents 
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=26784

For lunch today I made K some Macaroni Cheese, and I was having some soup. Dished up K's and left the pan by the side of cooker whilst I took it in to her. Left my soup cooking. Came staight back to find Henry *sitting on top of the cooker * with his head in the Mac Cheese pan  with his tail/rear end right next to the lit gas burner/my soup!

At my shout of 'Henry!' he just looked at me calm as you like and clambered down(slowly, but completely ignoring the flame) Than sat by my feet waiting to be given the rest of the pan to lick (which I never do - the cats don't get given our plates/bowls)

He is a very big cat, I don't know how he did it without setting himself on fire - he is really worrying me now!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sounds like he almost qualifies for a feline Darwin Award!!


----------



## cazscot (Apr 6, 2012)

What can I say the bind boggles .  I caught mine the other day trying to lick the grill pan (but at least it wasn't lit)...


----------



## Caroline (Apr 6, 2012)

Our cat used to try and get in the firdge if he thought we had fish there. Luckily for us he never could...


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 6, 2012)

Blimey - that's a worry!  They have a mind of their own don't they.  Glad all was ok in the end.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 6, 2012)

I've heard of a hot dog but not a hot cat


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like he almost qualifies for a feline Darwin Award!!



You're right there Northerner - great site

This is the 'culprit'


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2012)

Awwww!!! How contented does he look?


----------



## Steff (Apr 6, 2012)

Such an innocent moggy,butter would not melt eh


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 6, 2012)

Awwwww! Bless him, he's such a cutie!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 6, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> I have had cats all my life and I have never known one behave like this!
> 
> This is the same cat who brings presents
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=26784
> ...



I have 3 of the little devils, 2 boys and a girl, and I too get worried by some of their antics.  I wonder how many lives dear Henry has left now bless him.    Sheena


----------



## nitaduck (Apr 9, 2012)

hi - looks like a larger older version of my kitten (16wks) strangely enough i caught him walking across a lit gas cooker (2 rings) couple days ago - i figured the flame would scare him off but obviously he has no sense.
he has a twin who is all black and not half as daft so maybe its the black and white thing lol. always had cats but never had that happen before, think he has issues


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like a goody two shoes cat in the pic but we know better!!  Mr Sparkles (my cat) is just the same, mind you he's being pursued by a fluffy floozy cat at the mo and it's taken the wind out of his sails a bit!  Haha - good!


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 10, 2012)

Flutterby - I like the idea of a 'fluffy floozy' - my Mum used to have a cat like that - at one time she had 9 cats due to the 'floozy' being very popular with local farm cats! I have always denied my cats that 'avenue of pleasure'

Had another 'present' Sunday night but was left in a different spot - Henry is currently sporting a collar and bell in the hope his 'victims' hear him approach, so our little lady cat (who will remove any collar you put on her in two seconds flat) is getting the blame. OH says was a young blackbird which is a shame, but more her style (she is smallest adult cat I've ever seen)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2012)

How about making little lead boots for her?


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> How about making little lead boots for her?



Lol - good idea - tho' her feet are so small think I could use the boot from a Monoploly game ...hmmm that needs more thought - might be a bit expensive to buy four Monopoly sets just to get footware for Blossom,


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> Lol - good idea - tho' her feet are so small think I could use the boot from a Monoploly game ...hmmm that needs more thought - might be a bit expensive to buy four Monopoly sets just to get footware for Blossom,



What about stringing together some fishing weights to make little cat 'anklets'?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 10, 2012)

Your Blossom is beautiful, and looks rather like the tortie who keeps visiting my garden (except that she's a full-size adult cat -- I don't know where she comes from).

Cats always look so sweet and innocent in photographs (unless flash has been used and the eyes are glowing), but we who know cats and have shared our lives with them know better.  

(Did you know that there's a Usenet newsgroup called alt.cats.world.domination?  Fact.)


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> What about stringing together some fishing weights to make little cat 'anklets'?



I used to have something like that with tiny bells on it. I think you can still get them.


----------

